# Little penguin on TK’s counter



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I always noticed that cute little penguin sitting on your counter. He must be special and there must be a story behind him. I noticed because daughter has a penguin but he’s not as dapper and doesn’t have a neck scarf and hat but he is treasured nonetheless.

We were in a store several years ago and there was a miniature Christmas tree partly decorated with this penguin on it, but no penguins on the shelf. I took it off the tree and over to the clerk and daughter said she wanted to buy it.

The clerk said it wasn’t for sale. Daughter pointed out it had a price tag. The clerk said let me go get someone else. She went in the back room and brought out another young woman and the 3 had the same conversation. Daughter was sweet and smiled the whole time and asked for the manager who then came out from the back room with a 4th person. I stood there to show support for daughter. Then kinda shuffled away. Daughter suggested they call the owner and by then it was agreed she could buy the penguin. 

She named the penguin Victor and he sat on a shelf in my living room as daughter was closing on her house.

One day a friend came over with her six-year-old boy. She and I were sitting on the back porch and the little boy was walking around my living room. Suddenly he came running out and said, “look what I found” and in his sweaty, grubby little hand he was clutching Victor. Quick as I could I traded (rescued) Victor for cookies. Victor now sits safely on a high shelf in daughter’s house


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Interesting story startingover about your daughters treasured Victor.
She fought hard for his possession.

My penguins story is a bit funny (and surprising) thanks to my son’s keen sense of humor.

Have you ever seen the movie Misery? Well, my son said to me one day that his wife and 
his mother are the same, two over the top fussy women; 
we notice if ‘one little thing’ is not in its proper place, just like Annie Wilks and her
ceramic penguin - in the movie Misery. 

Remember the scene where Paul gets out of the bedroom and knocks into the
table and the penguin goes flying off the table, to his relief he catches It, but, only to put it back
in the ‘wrong’ direction...That’s how Annie noticed that Paul got out of the bedroom when she
drove into town, because Annie Wilks penguin always faced due South! 

So, thanks to my son - that’s the story behind my little Misery penguin,
that always faces due south! 

Here is a 15 second video of Paul when he knocks the penguin off the table 
and luckily catches it.
https://video.search.yahoo.com/vide...6Tlvna.YK&sigt=g5DwhBmEl22j&sigi=Lf_lYMaLi73S

Here’s the scene from Misery, cut away around 1:40 if you don’t want to
see the hobbling scene. 

https://video.search.yahoo.com/vide...7aDU79tGk&sigt=U3BthJQc0foR&sigi=ZDP39ddCu0d_

This is a great movie and has recently marked its 30th anniversary.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

That was a great movie..... Unexpectedly different from others.

I’ll always remember a line from another movie of hers.

She was trying to park her car in a parking spot and two young girls zipped in stealing her spot. They got out, looked at her and said, “we’re younger and faster.” She rammed their car and said, “I’m older and have more insurance.”


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Oh yeah, it was a great movie. Cathy Bates was wonderful as Annie...she 
deserved this Oscar...James Cann was great too...poor guy, first he gets blown away 
on the causeway ( “look what they did to my boy.”) 
then gets tormented and hobbled by Annie Wikes! This guy has no luck!

edit: the next movie on my list to see is Clint Eastwood’s -“Richard Jewell” starring Kathy Bates as his mother, and Sam Rockwell as his attorney ( I’m a big fan of Sam Rockwell)


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

:surprise:


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I can’t watch that movie ‘Richard Jewell’, just too sad. Did he ever get $$ compensation for being wrongly accused?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I donno, but Cathy Bates and Sam Rockwell are worth the watch.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Yeah. They wouldn’t be in a movie if it wasn’t good.


----------

